# Anyone found narrow cycling shoes?



## rynoc

I am looking for a pair of road cycling shoes, and my problem is that I have a very narrow foot and nearly everything is too wide. I am wanting a higher end shoe that will last a while. 

I ordered a pair of '07 Sidi Genius 5.5's that are narrow enough, but where the arch support is located does not fit the arch of my foot at all, resulting in a very painful experience. According to the Sidi supplier, the '08 has even more of an arch support - which is great as long as the arch is in the right spot! 

I live three hours away from the nearest decent selection of shoes to try on, so right now mail order is my only option. Any suggestions for a truly narrow shoe would be appreciated. I currently run SPD's on a very worn out pair of MTB Diadora's, and I would like to start running a road shoe/pedal combo on my new road bike. 

Thanks for any quality info you can offer!


----------



## lawrence

Diadoras run substantially narrower than Sidi's. Cannondale's are re-labeled Diadoras.


----------



## brentster

I noticed the same thing trying on a pair Sidi Genius this past weekend. The arch support actually dug into the rear part of my arch. It was uncomfortable after 10 seconds of standing up.


----------



## orbit

I have a narrow foot and find that Shimanos suit me - both my mountain bike and road shoes are Shimanos. The designs have 3 adjustable straps (either click to tighten or velcro) which help to get a better fit the length of your foot, not just across the instep. 

I've noticed on the Shimano website that they now have a wizz bang custom fit shoe service where the shoe is moulded to suit your foot. As its geared towards pros, I'm sure it would be expensive, but might be an option if you really cant find anything off the shelf to suit you.

Good luck.


----------



## jorgy

If the Sidis otherwise fit, get a footbed that does fit your foot and use it instead.



rynoc said:


> I am looking for a pair of road cycling shoes, and my problem is that I have a very narrow foot and nearly everything is too wide. I am wanting a higher end shoe that will last a while.
> 
> I ordered a pair of '07 Sidi Genius 5.5's that are narrow enough, but where the arch support is located does not fit the arch of my foot at all, resulting in a very painful experience. According to the Sidi supplier, the '08 has even more of an arch support - which is great as long as the arch is in the right spot!
> 
> I live three hours away from the nearest decent selection of shoes to try on, so right now mail order is my only option. Any suggestions for a truly narrow shoe would be appreciated. I currently run SPD's on a very worn out pair of MTB Diadora's, and I would like to start running a road shoe/pedal combo on my new road bike.
> 
> Thanks for any quality info you can offer!


----------



## didyman

diadora 2x
these are a narrow shoe and also run small in size aswell


----------



## mjalmeida

I have long, narrow feet too, and I have an old pair of Lake CX100's, not the fanciest shoe but they fit perfectly! Not sure if all Lakes fit like this, check out their website.


----------



## Rubber Lizard

Gaerne shoes are equal to the ever popular Sidi shoes in all aspects other than the narrower fit, hard to find though. Time shoes seem to fit hot dog shaped feet quite well. 
If you are are having heel fit issues replace the stock insole with a Superfeet or similar insole. This will dramatically improve the heel fit of the shoe.


----------



## jasondhamm

*Narrow Cycling Shoes*

If your looking for narrow cycling shoes try Specialized you can go to there website and some of there cycling shoes come in Narrow, Standard, and wide. They also work very well for someone who has low arches. You also have the option of ordering several different insoles and fore foot inserts to help customize more with fit. I happen to wear a size 46 shoe and I have a low arch narrow foot and they fit me like a glove all over.


----------



## IJBcape

lol you got just about every brand in this thread, very useful.


----------



## redlizard

IJBcape said:


> lol you got just about every brand in this thread, very useful.


And he got it three years ago...LOL


----------



## IJBcape

Oh yeah it is old I guess that's funny. Is there a more recent thread about narrow shoes that answers the question? I found this through google.

I guess the site search works much better - 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/shoe-suggestions-narrow-feet-243055.html


----------



## BethLikesBikes

I'll throw another brand in..haha! I tried women's Mavics on and they felt very narrow to me. I have a very narrow heel so I tend to go with a narrower shoe for the heel cup. I ended up buying a pair of Specialized, which were nice and snug in the heel.


----------



## Kernyl

I have narrow feet and have good luck with Specialized.


----------



## BryanSayer

Sidi offers a narrow, at least for the men's shoes. However, I second the "get a footbed" option. I have custom orthotics, and with those in I'm ok in the regular Sidi models. I do go 1/2 size larger. It makes a world of difference.


----------

